# Icelandic: það var mér að kenna saklausum



## Silver_Biscuit

Hæ,
Ég rakst á þessa setning:


> Ég tók eftir því að allt fólk sem gekk fram hjá mér fór að hlaupa, og kvenfólkið spennti fæturna so langt í sundur að pilsin rifnuðu so ég er viss um að það hefur ekki verið eitt heilt pils í öllu Prússaveldi, *og var það mér að kenna saklausum*.


Ég þýddi þetta svona:


> I noticed that all the people who went past me started to run, and the women stretched their legs so far apart that their skirts ripped so that I am sure there was not one skirt intact in all of Prussia, *og var það mér að kenna saklausum*.


Ég veit að *það var mér að kenna* þýði *it was my fault* / *I was to blame*, en orðið *saklausum* er að rugla mig - það þýðir *innocent*, ekki satt? Svo segir setningin að sögumanni er _ekki_ að kenna? Eða er honum að kenna, en samtímis saklaus?
Einnig viljið þið gjörið svo vel að leiðrétta mig ef þýðing mín sé röng (eða íslenskan mín)?

Takk fyrir


----------



## sindridah

No wonder it's confusing you because the end of the sentence dont make any sense , it seems to me that there is some part missing from the sentence cause "og var það mér að kenna saklausum." sentence can't end like this , there must be some more words in this sentence otherwise it doesn't make any sense.

By the the þýðingin þín er mjög góð


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

En þessi _er_ heila setningin. Hmm. Úr því að *saklausum* er í þágufalli getum við ekki gert ráð fyrir því að það lýsi *mér* (þ.e. sögumanninum)? Það er úr 'bókmenntalegri' og frekar gamalli sögu sem ég hef verið að reyna að þýða um skeið: _Ferðasaga_ eftir Benedikt Gröndal. Hér er linkurinn, setningin er í málsgreininni sem byrjar 'Nú lagði ég á stað í frakkanum...' Það hlýtur að þýða _eitthvað_, nei?

[In English, in case my Icelandic is incomprehensible: But this _is_ the whole sentence. Hmm. Since *saklausum *is in the dative can we not assume that it describes *mér* (i.e. the narrator)? It's from a 'literary' and rather old story that I have been trying to translate for some time: _Ferðasaga_ by Benedikt Gröndal. Here's the link, the sentence is in the paragraph which begins 'Nú lagði ég á stað í frakkanum...' It must mean _something_, surely?]

E.S. Ah, svo það ætti að vera þýðing*in* mín. Úps.


----------



## sindridah

Yes we can indeed assume it describes the narrator , but still this is very very strange icelandic and rarely if not never seen in icelandic nowadays , for this sentence to make much more sense it is suppose to be like this "og var það mér að kenna, sakleysingnum" that's much more correct


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

So what does 'og var það mér að kenna, sakleysingjanum'* mean?

'And I, the innocent man, was to blame'? Do you think that's probably what Benedikt Gröndal meant?

*Was 'sakleysingnum' a typo? Because I couldn't find it in a dictionary.


----------



## sindridah

Yes that is what he mean i believe , but "sakleysingin" it's just innocent in icelandic with indefinite article , if that make sense to you


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Yes that is what he mean i believe , but "sakleysingin" it's just innocent in icelandic with indefinite article , if that make sense to you


 
Sakleysing-in.

En þetta er ákveðni greinir, no? Greinirinn kvenkyns orðs (á eintölu).
Allt, sem hef lesið ég segir að íslenska á ekki óákveðna greini, ég afsaka ef það var villa!! 

{Edit}: úps, það er karlkynlegt orð... sakleysingi-nn. Það er ennþá ákveðinn greinir(?).

I suppose it can be put in English like.... and I, the innocent one, was to blame (?).


----------



## sindridah

sorry , alxmrphi , you are correct it is ofcourse ákveðinn greinir  , i guess i had to many beers when i was watching the game , Arsenal - Barcelona


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> sorry , alxmrphi , you are correct it is ofcourse ákveðinn greinir  , i guess i had to many beers when i was watching the game , Arsenal - Barcelona


 
It's ok if it was beers during football! Everything is ok then


----------

